# (solved) Pure-FTPd could not launch

## fn_dark

Hi,

als erstes sei gesagt - ich weiss absolut nicht warum mir Pure-FTPd rummeckert und auch nicht woran das liegt.

wenn ich den Pure-FTPd starte mit /etc/init.d/pureftpd start sagt der mir folgende zeilen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Starting Pure-FTPd
> 
> could not launch pure-ftpd

 

Hat wer in letzter Zeit ähnliches gehabt?

Gruss, DarkLast edited by fn_dark on Fri Dec 21, 2007 7:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fn_dark

Hi,

ich bin nun soweit das ich weiss das er auf das File in /etc/ssl/private/pure-ftpd.pem nich zugreifen kann.

Das File ist das, allerdings komplett in Rot mit einen am Anfangstehenden ! geschrieben.

Kann mir wer sagen was das heissen soll oder wie ich des wieder bügeln kann? Wäre supi....

Gruss, Dark

----------

## ChrisJumper

Das ist merkwüridg.. steht danach vielleicht was in dmesg oder /var/log/messages/?

Hast du auch die Config-Datei überprüft? Evt. hat sich da ein (Tipp)-Fehler eingeschlichen.

Hab selber kein pure-ftp. Aber evt. kann man den auch im debug oder verbose-Modus starten.

Sonst schau mal auf der Projekt-Webseite nach. Ob du da was findest.

Add: Zu dem Ausrufezeichen hab ich keinen blassen schimmer. Klingt nach Dateirechten?! Aber ich wüßte nicht welche er braucht.

Du hast doch /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start als Root versucht zu starten!?

----------

## fn_dark

Hi,

1. Jup, hab als Root versucht den Pure-FTPd zustarten

2. dmesg sagt garnix, der Fehler ist heute erstmals aufgetreten und zuletzt geschrieben wurde dmes am 11. November

4. /var/log/messages/ sagt nichts ausser das bis der Fehler aufgetreten ist alles wunderhübsch funktioniert.

5. Ich hab mal in /var/log/syslog geschaut wo er mir halt ausgibt das für ihn /etc/ssl/private/pure-ftpd.pem nicht existiere

Wie gesagt - /etc/ssl/private/pure-ftpd.pem existiert! Hab mit dem Mc nachgeschaut

Ich kann bei dem File allerdings auch keine Dateirechte ändern, nichtmal als Root!

Gruss, Dark

----------

## Finswimmer

 *fn_dark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kann bei dem File allerdings auch keine Dateirechte ändern, nichtmal als Root!
> 
> 

 

Filesystem-Check?

Root kann alles  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## ChrisJumper

Das mit dem root gibt mir zu denken.

Kann es sein das die von dir Beschriebene Datei nur ein Link auf eine nicht existierende Datei ist!?

Hast du vielleicht Useflags vergessen zu setzen (z.B SSL)?

Und das root alles kann stimmt auch nicht immer ;) Zumindest wenn man SELinux benutzt.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und das root alles kann stimmt auch nicht immer  Zumindest wenn man SELinux benutzt.

 

OT:

Ja, wie, jetzt? 

Ich kann mit Root Sachen einrichten, auf die Root dann nicht mehr zugreifen kann?

(Das erinnert mich dann an den Witz, ob wenn Gott allmächtig ist, er auch einen so großen Stein erschaffen kann, den er selbst nicht mehr hochheben kann...)

Tobi

----------

## ChrisJumper

OT für Tobi:

Genau :) Naja fast. Es gibt dann so Dinge die man nur mit bestimmten Rollen kann, (wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab). Und dann müsste man zumindest vorher vom Root in diese andere Rolle wechseln. Um bestimmte Dinge machen zu können.

Man kann dann z.B. nur als User Tobi in sein Home-Verzeichnis gehen und sich da die ganzen Dinge anschaun oder Verändern. Als Root geht das so per default dann nicht mehr. Es nimmt einem natürlich die Bequemlichkeit. Aber irgendwie muss man ja das System Absichern. Wenn man nicht will das ein Root-Exploit alles machen darf. Und da ist es dann sozusagen so das weniger Root-Programme laufen, bzw. die die Laufen mit unterschiedlichen Rechten und man könnte, sofern man einen Exploit "landet". Nur eingeschränkt was damit anfangen. Bei Usern z.B. nur bei dem einen spezifischen User Daten ausspionieren, aber nicht gleich die von allen anderen ;) Oder "Sensible" Systemkonfigurationen lesen.

@fn_dark

Ich hab grade bei mir pure-ftpd mal installiert. Und es funktioniert ohne Probleme. Bei mir ist lediglich das "pam" und "ssl" Useflag gesetzt.

Und ich hab wie es in dem emerge-Nachruf stand /etc/conf.d/pure-ftp konfiguriert. Diese SSL-Datei über die wir sprechen hab ich aber nicht, er erstellt sie auch nicht usw. Vielleicht hab ich nicht lange genug in die Config-Datei geschaut, um zu verstehen. Brauchst du sie denn? Ist sie Pflicht für eine Verschlüsselte Verbindung, die du ja offenbar haben willst?

Wenn ja hast du sie auch so erstellt? (Wie hier beschrieben)

 *Quote:*   

> To summarize : if you are an ISP, buy a certificate or lousy customers will
> 
> call your support before clicking on "accept this certificate". If you are
> 
> paranoid, if a man-in-the-middle attack would be a disaster for your business
> ...

 

----------

## fn_dark

Hi,

Ob die Datei von der wir sprechen nur ein Link war weiss ich nicht, ist nichtmehr nachvollziehbar. Normalerweise brauch ich die SSL-Verschlüsselung garnicht! Dumm bei meinem Problem ist das den Pure-FTPd jemand installiert und eingerichtet hat als ich nicht anwesend war und ich den aber nicht erreiche.

Ich hab gerade eben mal die "Dampfhammermethode" versucht in dem ich Pure-FTPd deinstalliert und wieder neuinstalliert hab - selbes endergebnis!

Ich werd nunmal da ich den neuinstalliert hab deinem Rat nachgeheden den einfach neu einzurichten, also neu konfigurieren wie beschrieben.

Gruss, Dark

----------

## fn_dark

Hi,

Ok, Problem gelöst! Fragt mich nun nicht wie ich das hinbekommen hab, für mich zählt erstmal das ich es hinbekommen hab!

1. PureFTPd deinstalliert

2. PureFTPd neu installiert

3. neu Konfiguriert (etc/conf.d/pureftpd)

Nun funkt das....

Habt vielen dank Leutz....

Gruss, Dark

----------

## eminenz

hatte dasselbe Problem.

Durch "educated guess" mit 

```
rm -R /var/run/pure-ftp*
```

gelöst.

----------

## Uli Sing

Hatte heute auch so eine Maschine unter den Fingern. War länger nicht mehr aktualisiert worden. Bei mir half ein

```
dispatch-conf
```

Vielleicht hilft's ja auch dem Nächsten.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Das Problem tritt auf, wenn man pure-ftpd mit der Option -Y 1 oder -Y 2 (aktivierte bzw. erzwungene SSL-Verschlüsselung) starten möchte, aber im Verzeichnis /etc/ssl/private eben die Datei pure-ftpd.pem nicht vorhanden ist. Das der Dateiname bei dir in Rot und mit Ausrufezeichen dasteht (übrigens nur im midnight commander @ Mitleser) bedeutet, daß es sich dabei um einen Symlink handelt, der auf eine nicht vorhandene Datei zeigt.

Anstatt der kompletten Neuinstallation hätte auch ein Neuerstellen des SSL-Zertifikats ausgereicht.

Übrigens @fn_dark: Sorry, daß ich nicht erreichbar war. Mein neues Handy war ein totaler Fehlgriff, läßt sich seit gestern nicht mehr anschalten und ich muß es morgen erstmal gegen ein zuverlässigeres Modell austauschen lassen.

----------

